# Deltaville 6/13



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Went not too far out of Jackson Creek and fished on my brother in laws boat. Fished from about 1pm to 4pm. Used squid and bloodworms. Caught plenty of croaker on both, but a good share of spot on bloodworms. Yummy. Not much else to tell except it was HOT!


----------

